# This is an Ugly Dog



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

This here is a true Ugly Dog- a few mornings I have felt like he looks


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta love ugly dogs. I love my WPG.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm afraid you're mistaken that is one pretty puppy.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

does anybody know where I can get a puppy in the next few months maybe cold water Cold Creek?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks a tinch better with out the shakes


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Those are some great looking dogs. How old were your dogs when they reached their full size? Mine is 7 months now and already she is almost as big as the female she came from.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

probably 2 years- maybe a little less-


----------

